# مشروعات وتفاصيل معمارية من مكتبتي



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الافاضل 
اليكم هذه التفاصيل وهي من مكتبتي 
وقد جمعتها من أصدقائي في الدراسه 
وهي مجموعة من مختلف المكاتب الهندسية بالقاهرة وبعض البلاد العربيية 
وتحتوي على كم هائل من التفاصيل القيمة اتمني ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة تحتوي ايضا على تفاصيل تثبيت الرخام بالكانت وكذلك تركيب وتثبيت الهناجر والاسقف الخفيفة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة تحتوي مساقط معمارية ولوحات كهربا وتفاصيل


----------



## ناادية (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
وااااو 
جزااااك الله خير 
الله يسعدك دنيا و آآخرة و يباركلك في كل ما تملك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه تحتوي على بعص اللوحات لتفاصيل لمسارات الصرف ومساقط معمارية وكهربا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعات لوحات تحتوي على تفاصيل مختلفة للسلالم ولوحات جدوال ورموز كهربا وصحي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة مختلفة من التفاصيل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة كبيرة من الابواب المختلفة اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

اليكم هذه التفاصيل 
حمامات سباحة 
برجولات 
تفاصيل زرع بالموقع العام


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة مختلفة من التفاصيل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة مختلفة من التفاصيل ايضا منها ما هو لمكتب العمارة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة مختلفة من التفاصيل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة مختلفة من التفاصيل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 يناير 2011)

وهذه مجموعة تفاصيل تحتوي على تفاصيل ابواب وشبابيك وصرف مطر ومساقط كهرباء وواجهات ومساقط افقية


----------



## احمد حسن علام (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز على هذا المجهود


----------



## m00n _7 (10 يناير 2011)

مشالله الله عليك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب .. مشكور جدا على هذه اللفتة القوية بصراحة .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## basma (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود الجبار يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

لا شكر على واجب وانما اتمنى ممن عنده اي معلومات ان ينشرها حتي يتسفيد منها أكبر قدر ممكن من الطلاب والمهندسين


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (12 يناير 2011)

بعض ملفاتك يحمل فيروس شكرا doors rar


----------



## m.alkhdour (12 يناير 2011)

مشالله الله عليك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب .. مشكور جدا على هذه اللفتة القوية بصراحة .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصبا (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيراااااااااا و جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 يناير 2011)

وجزاكم مثله وارجو من الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بهذا الملتقى الجميل


----------



## مسافر2011 (15 يناير 2011)

*ملفاتك مفخخة بالفيروسات هدك الله*

ملفاتك مفخخة بالفيروسات هداك الله​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني والله انا ما قصدت ان الملفات يكون فيها فيروسات لاني انا اعاني منها فارجو الا تسيئو الظن


----------



## wael7sport (16 يناير 2011)

الاستاذ المهندس أمنمحتب الصغير كلمة شكر غير كافية لتعبر عن مدى شكري
بلنسبة لمشكلة الفيروسات فانصحك باستخدام برنامج nod32 Eset ضد الفيروسات مع برنامج Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware ضد التروجن وسوف تنحل وتمسح كل الفايروسات باذن الله


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكووور واتمني من اعضاء الملتقي عدم الظن السئ بالعضو لانه يسعي لافاده الجميع


----------



## odwan (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم ونفع بكم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المرور واتمني ان ينفعنا الله واياكم بهذا الملقتى القيم


----------



## فوفه (20 يناير 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wztvyqk2kmy/architectural Details.rar


----------



## eng.noor78 (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير ووفقك ..........................


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (2 فبراير 2011)

وجزاكم الله مثله شكرا للجميع أسال الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والتفوق وأن يرفع البلاء عن الأمة الأسلاميه


----------



## ahmedabdelaleem (6 مارس 2011)

مش عارف أشكركم ازاي على حسن تعاونكم و كرمكم


----------



## dndnmores (9 مارس 2011)

ششكرا كتييييييييييييير


----------



## علاء يوسف (10 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## المعماري البكاري (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير على هل الشغلات الحلوة


----------



## عدنان النجار (11 مارس 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمرور الكريم من الاخوة الاعضاء وأسال الله العظيم ان ينفعنا جميعا بهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## blacktiger (21 مارس 2011)

يسلمووو ع المجموعه اخي الكريم


----------



## 1948 (28 مارس 2011)

أمنمحتب الصغير الكبير 
شكرا لك ايها الرائع


----------



## مرادعبداني (28 مارس 2011)

لقد ابهرتني بالعمل الدي قمت به عمل جبار تستحق ان يثبت هدا الموضوع ارجو من الادارة الثتبيت 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مرادعبداني (28 مارس 2011)

و لكن هناك مشكلة صغيرة فبعض الملفات تحتوي على فيروس اسمه acad.vlx ارجو الحذر منه 
شكرا على العمل مرة ثانية


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (1 أبريل 2011)

معذرة على الفيروس والله غير مقصود


----------



## السامري (1 أبريل 2011)

الله يعافيك ,,,,,,,,,, السامري


----------



## الملاك الابيض (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
صراحة مجهود رائع ويستحق كل الشكر والتقدير 
وهكذا نوع من المواضيع يدل على وجود انسان رائع ورائها يتمتع بالخير والايثار
لانه انسان ينشر تعبه ومجهوده بهذا الحجم وبهذا الشكل المنسق والمرتب والبسيط ... يريد حقا ان يفيد الناس ويدل على خير عظيم داخل صاحب الموضوع
جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (5 أبريل 2011)

على فكرة للأمانه العلمية معظم التفاصيل دي انا مجمعها من أصحابي


----------



## حائل نت (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكورمهندس امنمحتب وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## dezigner (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## gabriano000 (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخ أمنحتب


----------



## hero525252 (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AHMADYAHIA1 (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب والإفادة


----------



## علاء يوسف (30 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## saadson (15 يونيو 2011)

صراحة عجزت لسانى عن الكلام
ووقفت امام مجهودك الرائع الذي لم تبخل به علينا مكتوفى الايدي
جزاك الله خيرا بقدر ما رفعت
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وبلغك به الجنه .....


----------



## aassaker (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيراااااااااا و جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## wafal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## am9912 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ويعطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييك الف عافية


----------



## elzamarany (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled2073 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جاكم الله خيرا


----------



## toda (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu_majd (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك .. وشكراً لك على كرمك 
*​


----------



## محمد هادي الماجدي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله و يباركلك في كل ما تملك​


----------



## meme_8514 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أسف جدا عن بعض الفيروسات التي وجدها الاخوة الاعضاء في بعض الملفات


----------



## احمد حسين الشيمي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mhany80 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## m.alkhdour (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
و جهدك مشكور


----------



## mohmedsabrey (5 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايد حضرتك


----------



## الصبا (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور علي المجهود الرائع ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله تمام التمام .............. الله يوفقك لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## dr-karim (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود طيب الله يرزقك بها جنة الفردوس ان شاء الله


----------



## دفئ الروح (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ما أروعها من مكتبة ! هنيئاً لك ولنا بها


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور الكريم والردود الطيبة


----------



## محبة السلام (4 فبراير 2012)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا باشمهندسه جزاكى الله كل الخير ونفع بكى


----------



## doh (4 فبراير 2012)

Apport tres inteeessant? Merci beaucoup w barakallaho fik


----------



## شام عامر (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا والله ماشفت احلى من هذه المعلومات بنتلذذ بها كسير
جزاك الله الف خير 
وزادك الله علماًالى علمك​


----------



## رواء طارق (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسماء نشأت (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على الإفادة


----------



## mohammed al zabin (11 فبراير 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## angel eyes (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود


----------



## امين صبحى (16 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يسعدك دنيا واخرة


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng dolly (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااا جدا يا بشهندس بغض النظر عن الفيروسات


----------



## islamarchi (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي على الجهد الرائع ولكن الملفات تحتي على فيروس ارجو ان تقوم بحل هذه المشكلة لنستفيد من ملفاتك القيمة


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Akmal (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## M.Alshafeay (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## المدني صالح (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elufok (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خيراااااااااا و جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك

​


----------



## تيسير رضا (15 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## gefara_g (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dm.jalil (17 مارس 2013)

حفظك الله وسدد خطاك ..


----------



## omar maher (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (22 مارس 2013)

يبدو أن المجموعة كافية ومهمة


----------



## m_h_1972 (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عندى قطعة ارض مساحتها 200 متر 10 متر واجهة على شارع و 20 متر عمق ممكن تفصيلة لبيت مكون من غرفتين و مطبخ و حماح و مجلس رجال و حمام و يكون مدخل الدور الثانى منفصل لو سمحت


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك من قلوبنا ...فى ميزان حسناتك..تحياتى


----------



## الع ـين (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا طالبه في تخصص التصميم الداخلي ومشروعي النهائي 
توظيف الخط العربي في التصميم الداخلي , فاحتاج إلى بوكات 
فعجزت عن البحث فلم اجد سوء صور فارجوا مساعدتي ان امكن 


وشكراً​​


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------



## mistyyyyyyy (4 يونيو 2013)

جزييل الشكر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق منير (25 أغسطس 2013)

ولله يا باشموهندس ربنا يكرمك ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك يا رب وعلى فكرة انا فعلا استفدت كتيييييييير جدا من الملفات الي حضرتك منزلها ولو عايز اي حاجة عيوني ليك


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (29 أغسطس 2013)

عاشق منير قال:


> ولله يا باشموهندس ربنا يكرمك ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك يا رب وعلى فكرة انا فعلا استفدت كتيييييييير جدا من الملفات الي حضرتك منزلها ولو عايز اي حاجة عيوني ليك


الف شكر وتسلم عيونك ولو محتاج اي تفاصيل او اي شئ انا مستعد بعون الله


----------



## خالوو (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد رياض المتولى (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله ماشاء الله .... مشكوووووووووور جدااااااااا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ramadan.ammar (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslam_yousef (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مشككككككككككككور


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو رفا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الجبار​


----------



## البندقداري (31 أكتوبر 2013)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## iraqivisionary (23 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الجبار


----------



## تامر محمد علي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ملفاتك مفخخة بالفيروسات هداك الله


----------



## bin taleb (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووو وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adelcitadel (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يبارك لك


----------

